# Complete Build Process



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

Thought I'd share a link to my home theater build. 

Enjoy, and let me know if you have any questions or need tips if you're in the process of building your own.

-Andrew

http://cid-4bc66119ba5cdf52.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/Basement%20Home%20Theater


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks great! What was your time frame for the build?


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

It was 95% completed in roughly 6 weeks. Then I enjoyed it for a few months, and put the acoustic panels up a few weeks ago.

All I have to say is....thank God for nail guns!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job! :T


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, nice. 6 weeks is a pretty good build time. I feel you with the nail guns, because I'm using quite the opposite on my build. lol Kind of wishing I had one about now. :T


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

The room looks very nice, but I'm shocked you did all that work and went with a TV.


----------

